# Media player pour leopard



## Martine2803 (15 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir le nouveau MAC avec leopard intégré et j'ai essayé de mettre windows media player dessus.
Je suis donc allée sur le site apple.fr et j'ai telechargé le logiciel.
Cependant, quand il a finit de telecharger j'ai un fichier "Text Edit" nommé ''Windows Media.sitx" et quand je l'ouvre je n'ai que des symboles.

Est ce que quelqu'iun pourrait me dire comment je peux installer windows live média??

D'avance merci

PS: vraiment top ce forum, surtout quand on passe de Windows XP a MAC OS X LEOPARD


----------



## Dimitri11 (15 Décembre 2007)

Hello!

Si jamais, le plus pratique sur Mac pour lire les fichiers vidéos, c'est  VLC avec le plug-in flip4mac

Avec ça, tu pourras TOUT lire...

sinon, Window Media Player, quand tu l'installes, il est censé t'installer un dossier, avec dedans 3 fichiers. tu n'as que besoin de garder le fichier "Lecteur Windows Media".

c'est bizarre, je l'ai installé y a environ 2 heures, et tout roule bien...


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2007)

IL faut aller telecharger le decompacteur Stuffit Expander (gratuit) pour dédompresser l'archive .sitx.

Une fois décompressé, tu auras l'installeur de Windows Media PLayer


----------



## Martine2803 (15 Décembre 2007)

Je vais essayer

Merci beaucoup pour la rapidite de vos réponses


----------



## Martine2803 (15 Décembre 2007)

Ca marche avec le logiciel que j'ai telechargé.
Merci beaucoup, j'essaie depuis 3 jours, sans succès.
Merci

Martine


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2007)

N'oublies pas de glisser Stuffit Expander quelque part sur ton disque (dans le dossier Utilitaires par exemple), car tu en auras souvent besoin pour décompacter des fichiers téléchargés.

Bizarrement depuis quelques années, cet utilitaire gratuit, n'est plus installé d'origine sur les Macs...


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2007)

attention, ca va prendre de la puissance 
part sur VLC


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2007)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous l'aidez à installer ce logiciel périmé qui n'est plus supporté par Windows puisqu'ils conseillent eux-même de passer à Flip4Mac ?

De plus WMP n'est pas UB, il sera plus ou moins mal émulé par Rosetta. Et bonjour la lecture dans le navigateur avec ce plugin PPC...

Que des vestiges encore sur PPC y trouvent l'expression de leur nostalgie microsoftienne passe encore, mais encourrager cette installation sur un Mac Intel avec Leopard c'est du grand n'importe quoi.

Aujourd'hui Windows Media Player = Flip4Mac

C'est Microsoft qui le dit.


----------



## Php21 (16 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous l'aidez à installer ce logiciel périmé qui n'est plus supporté par Windows puisqu'ils conseillent eux-même de passer à Flip4Mac ?
> 
> De plus WMP n'est pas UB, il sera plus ou moins mal émulé par Rosetta. Et bonjour la lecture dans le navigateur avec ce plugin PPC...
> 
> ...



Cela veut-il dire que les applications PPC ne sont pas conseillées sur un Intel et qu'il vaut mieux les jetter, ou en tous les cas ne pas les utiliser ???


----------



## ntx (16 Décembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Cela veut-il dire que les applications PPC ne sont pas conseillées sur un Intel et qu'il vaut mieux les jetter, ou en tous les cas ne pas les utiliser ???


Ben oui : sauf si tu n'as pas le choix, toujours préférer des applications "Universal Binaries" (PPC & Intel) ou "Intel only". Sinon si tu utilises une application "PPC only", tu tournes systématiquement en émulation et bonjour les performances


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Cela veut-il dire que les applications PPC ne sont pas conseillées sur un Intel et qu'il vaut mieux les jetter, ou en tous les cas ne pas les utiliser ???



Ça veut dire que lorsqu'une version UB existe il faut l'utiliser sous peine de n'obtenir que des performances amoindries, surtout en matière de vidéo. Rosetta mobilise de la Ram, parfois 2x plus que nécessaire.

De plus, un plug-in PPC ne fonctionne pas sous Intel, car le logiciel qui l'utilise n'est pas PPC. Exemple QuickTime qui n'autorise le fonctionnement que de plug-in UB.

Il existe une manoeuvre consistant à forcer le système à utiliser la partie du code PPC d'une application UB pour faire fonctionner les plug-ins PPC, mais cela revient à faire marcher cette application via Rosetta et donc d'en diminuer significativement les performances.

Pour lire des video Windows sur un Mac Intel, il faut utiliser Flip4Mac. Comme signalé ci-dessus, VLC est aussi un choix, d'autant plus qu'il ne se limite pas à ce format.


----------



## Php21 (16 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour vos 2 reponses claires et rapides.
Je pense devoir jeter 1/3 de mes petites applications.

J'en profiterai pour faire un peu de menage.


----------



## Dimitri11 (16 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous l'aidez à installer ce logiciel périmé qui n'est plus supporté par Windows puisqu'ils conseillent eux-même de passer à Flip4Mac ?




Sauf que pour lire certains flux sur CocoaJT, WMP est nécessaire et indispensable!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2007)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Sauf que pour lire certains flux sur CocoaJT, WMP est nécessaire et indispensable!!!



1. On m'a assuré du contraire un jour (pas vérifié)

2. Vous regardez trop la TV


----------



## Dimitri11 (16 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 1. On m'a assuré du contraire un jour (pas vérifié)
> 
> 2. Vous regardez trop la TV




1. j'ai testé hier soir 

2. je voulais juste attraper le "Capital" que j'avais raté, sur les iPhone et t'es jaloux parce que t'en as pas..na na na na nère euuuh!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2007)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> 1. j'ai testé hier soir
> 
> 2. je voulais juste attraper le "Capital" que j'avais raté, sur les iPhone et t'es jaloux parce que t'en as pas..na na na na nère euuuh!!!



Si j'en ai une, et une grosse.  

Mais depuis que j'ai un Mac, je lui tourne le dos. Je ne vais pas sur internet pour retrouver les mêmes bêtises qu'à la TV.  

Bon, content quand même de mettre à jour mes infos concernant WMP. Merci pour tes précisions.


----------



## Dimitri11 (16 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si j'en ai une, et une grosse.
> 
> Mais depuis que j'ai un Mac, je lui tourne le dos. Je ne vais pas sur internet pour retrouver les mêmes bêtises qu'à la TV.
> 
> Bon, content quand même de mettre à jour mes infos concernant WMP. Merci pour tes précisions.



C'est pour ça qu'il y a internet...télécharge les choses qui n'est pas bêtises sur internet, branche ton mac sur ta grosse TV (perso, la mienne est plus large que grosse...pour être précis et embêter jusqu'au bout!!  ) et voilà que t'as les trucs intelligents sur ta TV!!

c'est beau quand même la technologie!!!

hypothétique edit: stop au flood!!


----------



## KOVU (16 Décembre 2007)

moi c'est avec les .mod . ou j'ai un problemme . 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=198551


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2007)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> 1. j'ai testé hier soir
> 
> 2. je voulais juste attraper le "Capital" que j'avais raté, sur les iPhone et t'es jaloux parce que t'en as pas..na na na na nère euuuh!!!



Tiens vire moi cette bouse maintenant.


----------



## Dimitri11 (16 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tiens vire moi cette bouse maintenant.




Lol, merci...mais j'ai réussi à le voir le reportage, c'est bon 

et je l'ai déjà viré..quand j'ai constaté qu'ils proposaient des chaînes chinoises, thailandaises, irlandaises mais que rien ne fonctionne, et PIRE..ils ne proposent pas de chaînes suédoises..argh!!


----------

